

Turnaround Time: Starting in Tech? - CalmQuiet
http://pajamasmedia.com/edgelings/2009/02/13/turnaround-time

======
CalmQuiet
Not the way the NY Times reports it:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/technology/companies/17sil...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/technology/companies/17silicon.html)

